# [gelöst] /sbin/keymaps failed

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Ich habe seit gestern die Ausgabe

```
cannot start consolefont as keymaps could not start
```

```
/sbin/keymaps failed
```

MfGLast edited by flammenflitzer on Sat Feb 28, 2009 4:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Lass mich raten du hast vorgestern oder so nen update gemacht. Mach einfach nochma ein emerge --sync und dann ein emerge -a --update --deep world.

Dann wird kbd wieder down gegradet. Danach geht alles wieder.

Sebastian

----------

## Polynomial-C

Das ist bug 215496, welcher durch bug 259129 nochmal an Aktualität gewonnen hat.

----------

## tost

Ich hatte einfach zwei symbolische Verknüpfungen erstellt von /bin zu /usr/bin. 

War das keine gute Idee ?  :Embarassed: 

Seitdem verwende ich kbd-1.15 einwandfrei auf meinem amd64 !

Grüße

----------

## Polynomial-C

 *tost wrote:*   

> War das keine gute Idee ?

 

Behalte einfach bug 215496 im Auge und wenn er zu deiner Zufriedenheit gefixt wurde, kannst du die Symlinks ja wieder löschen. Sofern das /usr Verzeichnis bei dir nicht auf einer eigenen Partition verweilt, sollten die Symlinks keine Probleme verursachen.

----------

## tost

Doch /usr ist hauptsächlich wegen dem Portage-Tree auf reiserfs und read-only.

Also es funktioniert bis heute ziemlich gut. Ich merke mir das mit kbd und baselayout und werde die Symlinks beim nächsten Update probeweise vorher entfernen.

Grüße

----------

